# Our new Kittens



## Maleko (Nov 9, 2010)

Had them just over a week ago, their rescue kittens, found in a box...poor things. Brothers called Barnie & Fred - names they came with and we liked them!

There suppose to be about 3 months old.

Fred (black & white) is the crazy typical naughty kitten! Running and jumping everywhere!
Barnie (taby) is extremely clingy! Following you around and constantly wanting attention, even if it's just sitting on your knee!


----------



## Maleko (Nov 9, 2010)

Just some more I had to add....


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

their lovely you wonder how people could be so cruel dumping them in a box  glad they have a good home now :thumbup:


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous. Whoever dumped them has no heart.


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

They are absolutely beautiful. Barnie might actually be the most gorgeous tabby I have ever seen!


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful photos. Beautiful kitties! Would say there are closer to 8 weeks than 12 weeks though?


----------



## Maleko (Nov 9, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> Beautiful photos. Beautiful kitties! Would say there are closer to 8 weeks than 12 weeks though?


When we took them for their booster last Monday, the vet said no way are these 12 weeks.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Aww - little sweeties :001_wub: And definitely younger than 12 weeks  Poor little mites. It's great that they have found a new start in life with you :thumbup:


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

In fact they look a similar age to Loki when I first got him (unfortunately at 6 weeks!  )


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww so cute! glad they have found nice home with you, love the names to!!  id say about 8 weeks to


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

They are gorgeous:001_wub: They are very lucky to have come to you


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Philski said:


> They are absolutely beautiful. Barnie might actually be the most gorgeous tabby I have ever seen!


was thinking the same :001_wub:


----------



## Maleko (Nov 9, 2010)

Cheers all! They certainly get a lot of love here!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: thanks for the kitten fix


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh gosh, they are beautiful! He really is one gorgeous tabby! Brilliant photos too - stunning shots! Thanks for sharing! :thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Gorgeous babies.Would go with 8 weeks max but so cute.:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Aw they are both adorable full of mischief by the looks of things

Angie x


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Aw, they are both gorgeous, but I love that first pic of Barnie with those enormous eyes.


----------

